# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  Unbeatable technique

## horsebucket

I just thought of a technique that cant really be any better. Cellotape a big sign to your wall or your ceiling saying "ARE YOU DREAMING???" so everytime you wake up or walk into your room you see the sign and it would be a natural reaction to ponder the thought. Eventually youll start seeing this sign in your dreams and naturally once you ponder the thought youll realize its a dream.

I dont know if that techniques already been written but if it hasnt
 ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown:: All hail me! ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::  ::bowdown::

----------


## zobey

Hmmmm.  Interesting. I've been trying a similar concept where I do an RC and say "I'm dreaming" whenever I walk through a door.  But, it is a bit to hard to remember and hasn't produced any results afer a week and a half so I think I'm done with it.  I think I'll try this because I tend to have false awakenings.  It will also remind me to do an RC whenever I wake up.

----------


## imj

> Hmmmm. Interesting. I've been trying a similar concept where I do an RC and say "I'm dreaming" whenever I walk through a door. But, it is a bit to hard to remember and hasn't produced any results afer a week and a half so I think I'm done with it. I think I'll try this because I tend to have false awakenings. It will also remind me to do an RC whenever I wake up.



Can be used as MILD before sleep. U could or ask someone who knows electronics to fix up a giant moving LED text matrix display board which changes from ARE YOU DREAMING to REALITY CHECK to "NAME OF DREAMSIGN" interchangably. I have an intent to fix that but I'm broke... :Sad: .

IMJ

----------


## SephTheG

That probably gonna be hard considering when you dream you percieve things as Normal, also your gonna have to make it a habit, I guess its a good technique to test out but till  you train yourself to percieve things as If your dreaming or not then You might not get any results

----------


## Infraredkelp

That would only work if you had a dream in your room.

----------


## SEBSTER

> I just thought of a technique that cant really be any better. Cellotape a big sign to your wall or your ceiling saying "ARE YOU DREAMING???" so everytime you wake up or walk into your room you see the sign and it would be a natural reaction to ponder the thought. Eventually youll start seeing this sign in your dreams and naturally once you ponder the thought youll realize its a dream.
> 
> I dont know if that techniques already been written but if it hasnt
> All hail me!



hmm. well i have a huge tag in my room that says LUCIDITY but maybe u should put it to the test and tell us if it worked :smiley:

----------


## Newbiedreamr

I usually don't have dreams in my room so could this still work for me?

----------


## Scruffy

> I usually don't have dreams in my room so could this still work for me?



Unless you happen to remember this sign while dreaming somewhere other than you room (which is not very likely), this won't help if you don't have dreams in your room.

----------


## ellz

I don't think it has much to do with the fact that the sign is in your room, just that each time you wake up you see the sign and test your reality. So when you 'wake up' in your dreams you, out of habit, test your reality.

^probably wrong on this :/


Also if you test your reality each time you wake up, you can say goodbye to false awakenings  :smiley:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

I've done something similar.. I've stuck post-its all over the place saying "Am I dreaming?", like on my computer, my alarm clock, a wall... I don't think it worked super amazingly well, but hey, we're all different.  :smiley:

----------


## Swank

> That would only work if you had a dream in your room.



True, I guess it would still raise general awareness when you see the sign, reminding yourself that you could be dreaming at any moment.

Its funny how many people say they have the ultimate technique, trust me, whoever comes up with a 100% success for everyone technique, they will become very rich  ::D:

----------


## DreamChaser

Normally dark when you wake up?
Maybe hard to see the sign when you really need to.

----------


## A Humble Sinner

Wow, an unbeatable technique....not so much.

You would accossiate becoming lucid with the big sign and so (assuming that was the only thing you were doing to become lucid) you would only become lucid when you saw the sign in your dreams. And even that might not work, because the sign is unlikely to be in your dreams, because even if you're in your room it might not appear, it's unlikely you'll look at it and if you do, there's nothing to say you won't just dismiss it.

Quote: naturally once you ponder the thought youll realize its a dream

In a dream, you don't stop to ponder the thought. That's why dreams get away with something like this - you driving in Alaska (where you've never been) to your sister (when you don't have one) to return your parent's parrot (which they don't own) to her. The parrot talks to you, you decide to go surfing at a beach that has suddenly appeared. The parrot is now a Mexican guitar player that's shouting insults at you. You forget about him and go surfing. A zombie pulls you under. You walk off to your hotel to check in, but...

It's a basically useless technique. Maybe I don't understand it, but you seem to think putting a sign up where you can see it each morning will have the same effect as a RC. It won't.

A Reality check is something you are supposed to do whenever the world around you seems strange in any way. That will hopefully follow on into your dreams and whenever you see something strange in your dreams you will hopefully become lucid.

It won't work because of the way you're regulating it. If you regulate a RC that will follow on into your dreams and the RC will become useless. You'll do a RC every time you see the sign and maybe, maybe become lucid (which I've already explained about) and you won't become lucid every time a purple cat flies by.

It'll just become a mindless habit. It'll take away all purpose from the Real;ity check and it won't work. Your amazing sign will become familiar and unremarkable, if you're lucky.

Just to sum up...I don't think this is an unbeatable technique. Best of luck trying it out, however. I could be wrong.

A Humble Sinner.

----------


## lucidboarder

I can definitely see the practicality in this if you are one who has false awakenings often. This would condition you to do an RC every time you awoke.

----------


## bro

Lucidboarder has a point. This may assist in FA's if you are EXTREMELY aware of the surroundings in your room. Aside from that, this is quite beatable, sorry but it's been tried thousands of times. You're of course more than welcome to try it again but when you dream, you do perceive things as normal..what you've done in your room will most likely not help... ::?:

----------


## Angel Fae

Hmmm. Why not, say, write it on your hands? Then you can do a reality check each time you see it...

----------


## innerspacecadet

Places in dreams for me are never exactly the same as in real life.  I could well wake up in a different room that does not have that sign.

----------


## A Humble Sinner

> Hmmm. Why not, say, write it on your hands? Then you can do a reality check each time you see it...




If you do that (or the technique suggested in the thread) it will have *no effect*. It will become routine, just a *mindless habit* and it will completely destroy the purpose of the Reality Check.

A Reality check is something you are supposed to do whenever the world around you seems strange in any way. That will hopefully follow on into your dreams and whenever you see something strange in your dreams you will hopefully become lucid.

If you do it only in a certain situation (like when you look at your hands) it will evolve into you *only* doing it in that situation. It will become useless because if it becomes attached to one type of situation and only that situation, your subconcious will decide that the Reality check should only be done in that context, which will completely counteract it's purpose as a check that you do to test reality whenever said reality seems strange. Yup, the Reality Check is named *for a reason*.

That's basic psychology/ Reality Check theory. I hope someone actually reads _this_ post.

----------


## innerspacecadet

I'm afraid that if I do too many reality checks outside the dream context, every time I dream about them the same thing will happen as happens in reality, because my mind will imprint on the "yeah it's real" result as a habit.  It seems the easiest way for me to become lucid is spontaneous DILDing.  If lucid dreaming is on my mind, I'm more inclined to suspect I'm dreaming when I'm dreaming and perform reality checks in my dreams if I feel the need to.

----------


## Mrs. Jones

i haven't looked at a ceiling while in bed in 8 years. Scariest Places on Earth... and renewed by The Grudge.

----------


## horsebucket

You attach a stick to your head and hang the sign off it in front of your face so you would notice the sign everytime you look in front of you. That would be a good experiment.

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

Seriously, who actually begins dreams by waking up in their bed?

----------


## lizmunchausen

> I've done something similar.. I've stuck post-its all over the place saying "Am I dreaming?", like on my computer, my alarm clock, a wall... I don't think it worked super amazingly well, but hey, we're all different.



what did your family think about that lol

----------


## Selmuir

Techs already been writtin somwhere

----------


## hankwheels

Dear horsebucket:
  An interesting concept, I will try it out along with my many other reality check reminders. Unfortunately, these kind of reminders have yet to make it into my dreams.

P.S.Something about your display picture made me remember to do a reality check lol.

----------


## hankwheels

> Seriously, who actually begins dreams by waking up in their bed?



 ::shock::   I do.. after a false awakening. BUT, even if I did end up in my room in the dream, the sign would definitely NOT be there, my dreams always hide obvious things like that...  :Bang head:

----------


## horsebucket

Heres a good one. Write "Are you dreaming" on the back of your hand. Its alot more likely that you will look at the back of your hand in a dream than be in your bedroom.

Heres a good experiment. They could do this in a lab. For a few months straight they could have a scientist constantly ask the subject if he is dreaming all day every day until he starts dreaming about this scientist. Would that trigger enormous amounts of LD's every night?

----------

